# Focal Demo Tools CD (Demo Disc 2) For Download



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright same as the other demo disc. It's in the Apple lossless format. I have attached the .nzb file so you can use it with your newsreaders to automatically download the files. Or you can just go download the files from alt.binaries.sounds.lossless.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks for this! I noticed that CDs 3 through 6 were available in a.b.s.l. and were in FLAC format! Gotta love giganews for having retention out the wazoo!


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

where did you say the flacs were?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Search for Focal in alt.binaries.sounds.lossless. CDs 3 through 6 were uploaded on 10/04/2008 through 10/10/2008


----------



## wald0228 (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone have a manual or something to go with the tools CD? Do I need some super machine to tell me if my speakers are projecting the correct frequency?


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

wald0228 said:


> Does anyone have a manual or something to go with the tools CD? Do I need some super machine to tell me if my speakers are projecting the correct frequency?


I have the 2008 CD manual,will that work? 

speakers projecting the correct freq? F me


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get this now?

The whole set preferred.


----------

